# Samsung Galaxy Smartphones: Moisture detected, unplug charger problem



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey Guys, I use a Samsung Galaxy 8+ phone for Ubering. I've had it for over a year with very few problems. Until this past week, when I went to plug the charging cord in and I got a message that "Moisture has been detected. Unplug the phone from the charger immediately."

Well, there was no excessive moisture that I was aware of, but I did unplug the charging cord from the USB-C port. The next morning the warning was still there... So I googled the internet for some answers and I found thousands of posts about this problem, and a few You Tube videos on how to work around it. I tried the work arounds, and a few did work, for awhile... I finally decided that the problem was NOT software related, but hardware, and so I by-passed the USB-C port on my phone entirely, by spending $71 at Best Buy on a Samsung Wireless Charger. (Other wireless chargers were far cheaper, but I was rattled and so went with the brand name...)

Today I was parked at my favorite "hi traffic" pick up spot and I was using the wireless charger. I kept the car running, but still saw my Charged battery dropping in percentage points. I went from 95% to 83% charged in less than an hour. Clearly the wireless charger was no longer performing up to speed. As an act of desperation I switched the cord from the base of the wireless charger to my phone's USB-C port. I was happily surprised... at the end of a 5 day ordeal I was finally able to recharge my phone with a cord that went into a car's cigarette lighter at one end and my phone in the other.

So now I am home and my phone says it is at 100% capacity. Groovy! What if it goes bonkers tomorrow? Am I going to have to travel with a fully charged replacement battery so that I can Uber between New Haven and New York? Again, I am convinced that the hardware that makes up the USB-C port is the problem.

With thousands of complaints on the Samsung Galaxy bulletin board forums I am not inclined to buy another Samsung phone. All I use the damn thing for is UBER. There must be other, less expensive alternatives.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Lg stylo whatever version is on sale.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They are dangerous.
Moisture even intense humidity pooled by battery heat can cause battery fires & even explosions.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Hey Guys, I use a Samsung Galaxy 8+ phone for Ubering. I've had it for over a year with very few problems. Until this past week, when I went to plug the charging cord in and I got a message that "Moisture has been detected. Unplug the phone from the charger immediately."
> 
> Well, there was no excessive moisture that I was aware of, but I did unplug the charging cord from the USB-C port. The next morning the warning was still there... So I googled the internet for some answers and I found thousands of posts about this problem, and a few You Tube videos on how to work around it. I tried the work arounds, and a few did work, for awhile... I finally decided that the problem was NOT software related, but hardware, and so I by-passed the USB-C port on my phone entirely, by spending $71 at Best Buy on a Samsung Wireless Charger. (Other wireless chargers were far cheaper, but I was rattled and so went with the brand name...)
> 
> ...


Had the same thing happen on my S8+, RS. Went away and never happened again. This was months ago.


----------



## yan zhao (Dec 12, 2018)

Is it ok now?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

No sir, it never recovered. I went to Best Buy and bought the Samsung "wireless" recharger. Turns out it is not wireless but feeds electricity thru the back panel. I paid $70+ for the device... it apparently works no better than Insignia's wireless charger that costs about $20.

I am not certain that I will ever buy another Samsung phone. I use it only to make family and emergency phone calls and to do Uber. There has to be simpler, less filled with garbage phones that would work just as well with the Uber Driver's app.

I mean, a lot of these phone are being advertised on the merits of their cameras. I would rather have the phone mounted to my dash and the camera (a simple point and shoot) hanging around my neck. It simply makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

For me it's usually because I am reckless unplugging my phone and it ends up in the cup holder. Sometimes it will smoke and goes away after a day


----------

